# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Directed-energy weapon, laser weapons >  The robot that shines a laser in your eye

## Airicist

Developer - Michael Reeves

----------


## Airicist

The robot that shines a laser in your eye

Published on Apr 17, 2017




> Super hot 1000 degree cataracts vs. my ability to see objects, watch until end to find out who wins (it's the laser).
> 
> I had a lot of fun making this, if you want to shoot me a message, you can send it to [email protected] I'll take a look and maybe make a Q&A type video out of them.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Genius human teaches robot to shoot lasers into his eyes"
Also: the robot lives in a pizza box

by James Vincent
April 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Laser robot in depth | The truth

Published on Apr 24, 2017




> An in depth look at how the robot from my first video works. Also some news about the future of the channel.
> 
> I really appreciate all the support. I don't really care what you do with my other vids, but it'd be great if you shared this one, I want to get the word out that we're starting up programming tutorials.

----------

